# Fry udates



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Took a small scoop out of their grow out pond. This is a mixture of all the previous spawns I’ve been posting. I’m pretty stoked that majority of my spawns are growing. This has a mixture of veil tails, bicolors, koi’s and nemos. There is a lot more in the pond. I’ll post pics of some other ones later when I do a water change. 🤙🏼


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

SOOOOO CUTE😍😍🐟🐟


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Gorgeous fish! Have you considered doing a giveaway aka contest soon?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

It is amazing how much there color changes in a week. Ill be exited to see updates!!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

this ones my Fav male or female


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I like the koi and bicolor but there all are beautiful.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I agree


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice looking fish! Congrats!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks guys 🤙🏼🤙🏼 Really stoked to see them grow and even being alive! 😂


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Managed to snap some pics today after their water change. Colors are definitely starting to pop! 🤙🏼 I’m just very glad they all made it this far.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

OMGosh they look spectacular!!!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Here are some pics of the ones I Jared, I have a few more I will post pics of later. These guys have the most color so far 🤙🏼

blue green bi color x Nemo koi
Feisty little guy always wants to flare at everyone. He even made a small bubble nest already 😂 









Nemo koi x red koi



















Red veil tail x koi galaxy


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Veil tails


----------



## The Halfmoon Lover (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm in love with the red koi you bred! Can't wait to see em all grown up!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Some of the Nemo galaxy koi x red galaxy , Nemo koi x bi color juvis excited to see them grow out 🤙🏼

























Some of the veil tail x black galaxy koi juvis 🤙🏼


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice! 👍


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

some update on the young ones! Growing nice, colors coming out. Looks like they pulled a lot more galaxy then their parents. These pics are about a month old. They colored out much more since then. I’ll post pics later when I have the chance. I also have a batch of copper crowntail x copper Hmpk. They have amazing violet colors and definitely can see the copper. I will post pics of them as well when I have the chance. I’m just stoked that majority of my spawns have pretty much made it to adulthood and almost ready to breed again. Thanks for looking 🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

They are very pretty youngsters and I‘m looking forward to see updated pictures👌🏼☺!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Such pretty babies. I just love looking at them growing up.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

some females from the same spawn. Also got a pic of the copper, kinda looks purple 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Love the colors and the purple looking one looks like royalty purple


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Very pretty! Remind me, are these all from same parents?


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

MABetta said:


> Very pretty! Remind me, are these all from same parents?


thank you 🙏 all are from the same spawn. They were all in the same family. Mostly galaxy’s came out. They have more galaxy then their parents actually. There is a few random veils and that purple one is a crowntail x hmpk.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Love the colors and the purple looking one looks like royalty purple


thank you 🙏 that purple is unreal. Their is a few more not as big as that one but definitely can see the copper/purple color


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I love them! Thanks for sharing ❤


----------

